# Slipping kneecaps



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Tilly the hooligan has been diagnosed with slipping kneecaps, after popping a kneecap out last week. The prognosis appears to be an operation (both knees) which will involve several weeks of rest and confinement.
Anyone else had a dog with this condition and can offer advice on coping with the long, enforced inactivity?

Gutted for her.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hooligan*

Hi.
You could phone Dogs Trust,or any other well known rescue centre,the condition some of the dogs they see/rescue,and the lengths they go to,to get them back on their feet(PAWS)lol,they will surely be able to work out a program for you.Best of luck with your growler,my mates Jack Russel ,has its own "Child seat",so it can see out of the truck without leaping about.
Sassies Dad.
PS.Rugely B/Collie rescue,or Wiccaways B/collie rescue get some very poorly dogs in,so they may help you as well.


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

*Slipping knee caps*

Hi,

It is a condition of patella luxation where the knee caps slip in and out and is usually rated from a 1-4 degree, 4 being very bad. Those that are of a lower degree can often live their life without an op. Best to be advised by your vet, obviously.

It involves an operation in which, depending on the degree of lunation, a new groove is cut into the bone for the ligament to fit better in it. After the op the dog usually requires at least 6 weeks complete rest with gradually increased exercise.

Good luck and she will feel a lot better after the op.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks to Jented for your reply. Some good advice there. 

And to Suepap, 

I know what the condition is, used to have a pony with a luxating patella, but that improved with gentle excercise and time for the muscles to develop fully. 
I was really interested in how people coped with a very lively and energetic dog being confined, probably crated, for so many weeks. 
And how long it took for them to get back to being the dog they were before the op? 
Seriously debating now whether to have the op or leave well alone and see how she goes. I've have her for a year now (she's about 2yrs.) and this is the first and only time it's happened. 

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we had a Staffie some years ago and he had the same thing happen to him as a youngster. However while deliberating when or if to have him operated on the condition cured itself as he grew more and more muscle. Good luck. I hate having to have dogs operated on as they just don't understand whats going on


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Sprinta,

I'm am now inclining towards leaving an operation and see how she goes.
I'M already losing sleep just thinking about it and as you say, they just don't understand what's happening to them.
Think the humans probably suffer more just worrying about them!
:roll: :roll: 

Chris & Tilly.


----------

